# Cyp Montanum Hybrids



## Dido (Jul 25, 2013)

Hi some I posted already but this 2 I did not till now. 

First 
Columbianum 




Open 1 of 3 flowers 




and my montanum X macranthum 





One of the floers was really strange here some pics of it


----------



## Susie11 (Jul 25, 2013)

Wow, that is strange but a nice flower.


----------



## NYEric (Jul 25, 2013)

Mutation!!! 
Must be something in the water!! 
The x micranthum is very nice. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## SlipperFan (Jul 25, 2013)

Looks like a pod was starting to form...


----------

